# American Super Dog recruiting Pit Bulls for America's Got Talent and a TV series



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

American Super Dog is recruiting talented Pit Bulls for America's Got Talent and a TV series in the works. We are looking for general videos of Pit Bulls and especially videos of Pit Bulls with talent. If you have a Pit Bull video we encourage you to submit at American Super Dog. Prizes will be awarded. Please help spread the word as well. This is a huge opportunity to bring wide spread positive exposure to the American Pit Bull Terrier breed.

We are additionally looking for those who train dogs professionally. If you are a professional recognized trainer and can provide a video training a Pit Bull we are offering a special opportunity to place a free banner on your behalf to help spread the news of your training resources. American Super Dog will be placing special focus on trainers as part of the TV series and will be using trainers from this initial pool of participants. After submitting a training video please use the Contact us link to let us know you are a trainer and provide us the direct link to your video and we will provide details on how you can have your free banner placed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome to Go Pitbull ... I am going to check your site out now!


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

If you have any vids make sure to post them. GoPitBull was one of our first posts since the site went online. As more people post more will be encouraged to also do so.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My cousin was on that show a few seasons ago - he's one of the zooperstars, lol.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

*iv got pictures of my dog doing some very crazy stunts... does that count?

well... Ill post them anyways.

Bunny is a 4 year old american pit bull terrier of traditional lines. she weighs 35 lbs in show shape.

she resembles a lot of the pit bulls "back in the day"

she competes in weight pulling and is currently in advanced OB classes. 
I teach her tricks and stunts on my free time. I still to this day cannot find a stunt or trick she will not pull off.

bunny understands a lot of english words, she even tries to comunicate through "talking" if her water bowl is empty she will try and soubnd out a two word sylibol sounding like "wa-ter" if I guess what she wants wrong she will huff and puff, if I guess right she will give out an excited bark! she also does this with "outside" and dinner time.

I also taught her to "say mama" at 4 months of age. the youngest dog I have yet to see and train pull it off yet.

this dog is extremly versitile and her trainability is through the roof! which is why im posting her up.

im not sure if I would be classified as a professional trainer, but i do attend shows and train my dogs for sports event's. when I can help soemone learn about training a dog ill be all over it.

shes the center of attention when i have guest's over and has changed peoples minds about pit bulls.

here are some pics of "bunny" full of character and zest.*

she pulled this- (sit, stay)










a huge dock about 15 feet above water, that just come off the mountain (melted snow)




























I taught bunny to go over to the diving board (which is hard plastic) jump off and swim across the pool to the stairs on the other side.




























weight pulling- she will pull anything, cart, on dirt, car... anything










"bunny... whats that?" ...*curious*










poses-










character-










stay (smiles)



















dives underwater- for rocks, logs ect.



















humorous character-



















show off-










silly-




























goofy pics-



















she will jump off anything, here is one of her fav clay banks, she dusts me out pretty good!



















running machine-










bunny posing with my mom.



















dress up- smiles




























chirstmas '10 I wanted to try a new trick for a picture, I had picked up a hard plastic candy cane. and come up with the idea that I would put bunny in a gift box with tissue paper and get her to hold the candy cane in her mouth for the picture.
we practiced for a few days and gave it a try! 
my in-laws were so proud of her! to me,.. it seemed like it was a breeze for her.



















loves kids-



















climbs tree's



















advanced OB class-

lay down stay









heal-



















*here is a video clip I put together of bunny... I havnt really video'd too much of her, more so took pictures.





*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm really loving me some bunny she's awesome. I have taught both my boys to do the dog dance and spin in circles it's too cute 
Dosia will also smile when I say Cheese


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

Diggit said:


> *iv got pictures of my dog doing some very crazy stunts... does that count? *


*

Bunny is the exact kind of Pit we are looking for and I think she would make an excellent candidate for both the TV series and America's Got Talent.

We loved the pics but unfortunately we need video as this is for broadcast purposes. If you can take some extra video especially of the special talents I think she would be very well received.

Any video you would like to provide we more than welcome. The video actually has to be loaded to the site though as we have to be able to verify ownership for copyright purposes, we need to be able to download the video directly for editing for the TV series, and it has to be easily available to the America's Got Talent rep. for their consideration.

If you go to your YouTube account in the top right after you log in there is a button with your account name and a little down arrow. If you click on that then select the "My Videos" option it will take you to a list of your videos. Beside each video there is a set of buttons that say: Edit | Insight | Down Arrow. If you select the down arrow it will let you re-download your video to your computer so you can then upload it as an MP4 to our sight at at www.AmericanSuperDog.com

If uploading them to our site gives you a problem let us know. We just set it up last week and are actually still in the process of some formatting and polish up work.

Thanks for the positive feedback. To get things going with the production company we have to show there is genuine interest in the project. The more vids we can show them the more they are apt to invest and the better the opportunity for syndication.

Sincerely,
American Super Dog*


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

kg420 said:


> I'm really loving me some bunny she's awesome. I have taught both my boys to do the dog dance and spin in circles it's too cute
> Dosia will also smile when I say Cheese


Bunny does look awesome. Any way you can provide vids. of yours? Even short clips. I know we are all somewhat bias about our Pits but the chances are if you think it is cute, funny or shows talent the odds are other people will to.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

is there a way to upload from youtube? my computer crashed and and all I ahave are youtube videos right now.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> is there a way to upload from youtube? my computer crashed and and all I ahave are youtube videos right now.


I can sure sympathize with you there. My family computer crashed and we lost 16 years worth of Family photos, baptisms, birthdays, vacations, graduations, videos and a bunch of other info. When it happens it is kind of like a death in the family.

If you go to your YouTube account in the top right after you log in there is a button with your account name and a little down arrow. If you click on that then select the "My Videos" option it will take you to a list of your videos. Beside each video there is a set of buttons that say: Edit | Insight | Down Arrow. If you select the down arrow it will let you re-download your video to your computer so you can then upload it as an MP4 to our sight at at www.AmericanSuperDog.com

The benefit to this is that in a way it is like a small backup that you can retrieve when disasters like this happen.

We can not offer a YouTube linkup unfortunately. The video actually has to be loaded to the site as we have to be able to verify ownership for copyright purposes, we need to be able to download the video directly for editing for the TV series, and it has to be easily available to the America's Got Talent rep. for their consideration. A YouTube link up does not allow us to do these other than for America's Got Talent.

If you have troubles with the YouTube download let us know and maybe we could think of another option.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

what does the special talent have to be, just anything, my dogs do all sorts of funny things, but I am lovin me some Bunny


Krystal - those pics of Dosia are freakin awesome


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> what does the special talent have to be, just anything, my dogs do all sorts of funny things, but I am lovin me some Bunny
> 
> Krystal - those pics of Dosia are freakin awesome


Yeah it can really be anything. AGT is looking for special talents but the TV series will have a sport focus but will have other aspects that will include training, humor, service work, education on BSL and more. The greater variety of videos we get the more variety we can consider for production.

In some cases we will be using video provided and others we will be taking the videos and contacting people directly for additional footage, possible guest appearances, etc.

We are not really encouraging things like hangtime/springpole or Shutzhund work yet. We believe these are great Pit Bull activities but unfortunately for those ignorant on the breed (which will be many of the first time viewers) and possibly wanting to target it in a negative way (such as politicians supporting BSL) this gives them ammunition to say junk like "that could be a kid" or "no wonder if they lock their jaws on you..." We hope that as the TV series grows we can then introduce these kind of activities in a more positive light but we have to first work on promoting their image in the most positive manner possible.

Hope this helps and would love for you to participate. The more people participate the more we can show the production company the support it has and the more they will be willing to invest in it in terms of development and ongoing production support.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok cause I can get video of my red boy Phoenix doing what he loves to do best, pull the kids in the wagon in his weigh tpull harness, I also have a pit/lab mix does he count??

Add to edit - can the vids include children with the dogs or just strictly dogs??


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> ok cause I can get video of my red boy Phoenix doing what he loves to do best, pull the kids in the wagon in his weigh tpull harness, I also have a pit/lab mix does he count??


Phoenix sounds great. Anything positive showing Pits and kids is great. Such video will help the general public understand that the Pit Bull is not the child killer so many politicians and others with warped agendas would have everyone to believe.

In regards to the Pit/Lab mix we could not use him as the show is about the pure bred Pit Bull breed specifically. There are other shows that work with other breeds and mixes and this one will be unique in that it will be just the Pit Bull specifically.

One of the goals is to show the breed is a recognized pure breed. There are too many "supposed" resources and research studies out there that say things like Pit Bull type and Pit mix. We do appreciate you saying it is a Pit/Lab as such resources and research do not care to elaborate on this and give the appearance that the Pit Bull is not a pure breed but instead a type of dog. Some will even outright say this. The end result is that any mix bred dog that has brindle in it that bites a child gets classified as a Pit Bull type or a Pit Bull mix (regardless if it even has Pit or not in it) and gives politicians the ammunition they need to propose Breed Specific Legislation without making a clear definition within the law of what they are effectively banning.

If such resources are going to refer to a Pit mix then they should refer also to what it is mixed with - as you have - or simply refer to it as a mix. Referring to the Pit part (Pit mix, Pit Bull Type) alone makes the assumption that if something bad does happen then of course it is the Pit part that was the problem. Statistics through the CDC, JAVMA, Clifford Report and others bear this out where the Pit Bull reported data is way skewed from reality thus helping to perpetuate a bad and undeserved myth on the breed and falsely supporting BSL especially in court cases where it is challenged.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WHile I understand what you are saying but I have some awesome videos of my white dog, who everyone says looks pit, I just know who his mom and dad are, lol, is ok Orion will shine some other time, i will get on the video of Phoenix pulling the kids as soon as the weekend rolls around and it is nice outside  Thank you for being so thorough with yoru answers


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> WHile I understand what you are saying but I have some awesome videos of my white dog, who everyone says looks pit, I just know who his mom and dad are, lol, is ok Orion will shine some other time, i will get on the video of Phoenix pulling the kids as soon as the weekend rolls around and it is nice outside  Thank you for being so thorough with yoru answers


Sounds great. No problem on the answers, we probably should have addressed this sooner anyway. Sorry if it was a let down but as a Pit Bull owner you probably understand our motivation anyway.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh yes of course I do, and not a let down, like I said Orion will shine at some other time  No worries, I only wish my Penny was still here she would have been perfect for this


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

AmericanSuperDog said:


> I can sure sympathize with you there. My family computer crashed and we lost 16 years worth of Family photos, baptisms, birthdays, vacations, graduations, videos and a bunch of other info. When it happens it is kind of like a death in the family.
> 
> If you go to your YouTube account in the top right after you log in there is a button with your account name and a little down arrow. If you click on that then select the "My Videos" option it will take you to a list of your videos. Beside each video there is a set of buttons that say: Edit | Insight | Down Arrow. If you select the down arrow it will let you re-download your video to your computer so you can then upload it as an MP4 to our sight at at www.AmericanSuperDog.com
> 
> ...


ahhh ok thank you! I will be posting video's then tomorrow and I will also post for the dog trainers. Now I have video of me working my dogs like in Rally, Obed, and Agility will those count for the trainers videos?


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

AmericanSuperDog said:


> Bunny is the exact kind of Pit we are looking for and I think she would make an excellent candidate for both the TV series and America's Got Talent.
> 
> We loved the pics but unfortunately we need video as this is for broadcast purposes. If you can take some extra video especially of the special talents I think she would be very well received.
> 
> ...


*now that you have given us hope we will be putting together a video or two for you guys!

stay tuned, as for right now ill be reading your website and doing some brain storming.

thank you for being so informitive and helpful!* :roll:


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

Diggit said:


> *now that you have given us hope we will be putting together a video or two for you guys!
> 
> stay tuned, as for right now ill be reading your website and doing some brain storming.
> 
> thank you for being so informitive and helpful!* :roll:


Saw your vids and they were great. Keep them coming. We also sent you a private message.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I only have video of my guys playing, digging in a water hole, looking cute. They`re still only 15 weeks, they dont do anything special or extraordinary. 

Well I take that back, Harlow gives an exceptional high five. Lol


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

Silence said:


> I only have video of my guys playing, digging in a water hole, looking cute. They`re still only 15 weeks, they dont do anything special or extraordinary.
> 
> Well I take that back, Harlow gives an exceptional high five. Lol


General video is fine. I am sure parts of the series will have segments on funny and cute things but the predominance will focus on more activity based stuff.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sorry how long does the video need to be, I am doing this on Mnday


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> I'm sorry how long does the video need to be, I am doing this on Mnday


Your choice really. Shorter vids will load quicker and have less chance of causing a timeout by the server or your host provider but in regards to us we do not really have any specific time frames. If you have a long vid you may want to consider breaking it up into segments especially if any load errors occur. If there are any problems with the loading let us know and we can try to help.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

bump for american super dogs!!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm ... Kane doesn't really have any "tricks" he can do.

He does a pretty mean Leave It though.










What are you looking for in the humorous section?? Kane's a pretty goofy boy.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

doode take a video clip of that and upload it


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> Hmmm ... Kane doesn't really have any "tricks" he can do.
> 
> He does a pretty mean Leave It though.
> 
> ...


That's a great leave it.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

I have some videos of Boomer diving for rocks at the river and even making rock castles with them. think i also have some of him jumping for them also. i will have to see what i can dig up.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

megz said:


> I have some videos of Boomer diving for rocks at the river and even making rock castles with them. think i also have some of him jumping for them also. i will have to see what i can dig up.


That sounds neat. We would love to see them. We did see one video of a Pit Bull on the net that dove to the bottom of a pool to fetch a weight. It was an underwater shot which made it really cool looking.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I uploaded video but for the trainers can it be of me working the dogs? thanks


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I uploaded video but for the trainers can it be of me working the dogs? thanks


Absolutely. Just needs to be Pits. Do you have a banner you would like for us to place?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

k8nkane said:


> Hmmm ... Kane doesn't really have any "tricks" he can do.
> 
> He does a pretty mean Leave It though.
> 
> ...


Now that is just plain mean!!!

I love Kane! Such a great face! He and Loki look like they could be brothers, very similar structure


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

no american bully's ?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is my business banner, I really need to make a new one but this will do thanks.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

cboyd0606 said:


> no american bully's ?


The tv shows purpose will be to highlight primarily the sporting ability of the American Pit Bull Terrier and American Staffordshire Terrier and to help change the negative perception in the community the breed has by showing its owners in a working capacity. When you say Am Bully I am assuming you mean the ABKC version. I think the Am Bully is a nice looking dog but from a sporting standpoint I am not sure their structure is really conducive to working activities?


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Here is my business banner, I really need to make a new one but this will do thanks.


Can you provide us the HTML code? If not let us know and we will generate one for you.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

AmericanSuperDog said:


> The tv shows purpose will be to highlight primarily the sporting ability of the American Pit Bull Terrier and American Staffordshire Terrier and to help change the negative perception in the community the breed has by showing its owners in a working capacity. When you say Am Bully I am assuming you mean the ABKC version. I think the Am Bully is a nice looking dog but from a sporting standpoint I am not sure their structure is really conducive to working activities?


I'm not the best one to answer that, since i just found out that's what i have from researching on this site. i'm in the process of changing his registration from APBT to American Bully. But from what i understand the classic version, what i have, is the more athletic and driven version of Am Bullies...

But I completely understand the APBT only...


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

cboyd0606 said:


> I'm not the best one to answer that, since i just found out that's what i have from researching on this site. i'm in the process of changing his registration from APBT to American Bully. But from what i understand the classic version, what i have, is the more athletic and driven version of Am Bullies...
> 
> But I completely understand the APBT only...


Actually many registries will cross register them. Who is he registered with now? To my knowledge it is only the ABKC that recognizes what they register as the American Bully. If he is registered as an APBT he would still be recognized as an APBT by any other registry. We understand there is a whole debate out there about the difference based on different people's opinions. Same goes for APBT vs. Am Staff. We are not really interested in getting in the middle of the debate as it is all based on opinion. When you debate opinion there is never the possibility of winning. Everyone can and does have an opinion and rarely if ever does everyone's opinion coincide. For our purposes if he is registered as an APBT and has athletic ability he qualifies.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

AmericanSuperDog said:


> Actually many registries will cross register them. Who is he registered with now? To my knowledge it is only the ABKC that recognizes what they register as the American Bully. If he is registered as an APBT he would still be recognized as an APBT by any other registry. We understand there is a whole debate out there about the difference based on different people's opinions. Same goes for APBT vs. Am Staff. We are not really interested in getting in the middle of the debate as it is all based on opinion. When you debate opinion there is never the possibility of winning. Everyone can and does have an opinion and rarely if ever does everyone's opinion coincide. For our purposes if he is registered as an APBT and has athletic ability he qualifies.


thank's anyways, probably best not to get america confused about APBT standard


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

cboyd0606 said:


> thank's anyways, probably best not to get america confused about APBT standard


Yeah, we are not really wanting to confuse the issue more than it already is. We hope once the series is on though you will tune in and help support the breed as a viewer. We are just in the beginning phases now so we do not have a lot of details to provide but once things are on a more firm time line we will make sure to post and let everyone know.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

great project, best of luck in this endeavor. I'm looking forward to hearing/seeing more as this progresses. please make sure to keep us posted of any updates.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

AmericanSuperDog said:


> The tv shows purpose will be to highlight primarily the sporting ability of the American Pit Bull Terrier and American Staffordshire Terrier and to help change the negative perception in the community the breed has by showing its owners in a working capacity. When you say Am Bully I am assuming you mean the ABKC version. I think the Am Bully is a nice looking dog but from a sporting standpoint I am not sure their structure is really conducive to working activities?


Im not sayin i have the next super dog.But some american bullys are built quite well.Tell me my boy isnt fully functional.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

Padlock said:


> great project, best of luck in this endeavor. I'm looking forward to hearing/seeing more as this progresses. please make sure to keep us posted of any updates.


In only a week we have more than 30 vids. Good start but our goal is to show the production company a minimum of 500 to prove interest and to encourage more investment. If you have any vids make sure to help out and load them up. To keep up with the progress you can visit the site at www.AmericanSuperDog.com. Even if you do not have any vids to submit getting people to watch will help show the production company there is real interest, so check the vids out and encourage people who submit by leaving comments.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Im not sayin i have the next super dog.But some american bullys are built quite well.Tell me my boy isnt fully functional.


What standard are you defining them as Am Bullys or is it that they are just registered with the ABKC? It is possible for Pit Bulls to be registered with one organization and still be called Am Bully by the ABKC as this is a name they have defined themselves. We do not really want to get in the middle of the debate but we do recognize there are many different opinions on the subject. I think your boy looks good. When I think of an Am Bully especially in terms of not really being a sporting breed I am talking about those with overly large heads compared to their short bodies as depicted on the ABKC site. http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/ Cute, especially as pups but not likely able to do a long jump with much success.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

AmericanSuperDog said:


> What standard are you defining them as Am Bullys or is it that they are just registered with the ABKC? It is possible for Pit Bulls to be registered with one organization and still be called Am Bully by the ABKC as this is a name they have defined themselves. We do not really want to get in the middle of the debate but we do recognize there are many different opinions on the subject. I think your boy looks good. When I think of an Am Bully especially in terms of not really being a sporting breed I am talking about those with overly large heads compared to their short bodies as depicted on the ABKC site. http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/ Cute, especially as pups but not likely able to do a long jump with much success.


Loki is currently registered with the ukc however he is being registered into the abkc now.He will fall into the xl standard.I just wanted to show you not all american bullys are overweight and or extremely short.Here are his stats just for fun:93 pounds 24 1/2" head 22 1/2" tall.
Which dont fit adba or ukc standard well.Also based on his bloodlines in his pedigree says he is very much so an american bully.Though i admit there is some ukc show stock dogs mixed in as well.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Loki is currently registered with the ukc however he is being registered into the abkc now.He will fall into the xl standard.I just wanted to show you not all american bullys are overweight and or extremely short.Here are his stats just for fun:93 pounds 24 1/2" head 22 1/2" tall.
> Which dont fit adba or ukc standard well.Also based on his bloodlines in his pedigree says he is very much so an american bully.Though i admit there is some ukc show stock dogs mixed in as well.


Being registered with the UKC makes him a Pit Bull. We do know the UKC has been changing their standards, which we do not personally agree with. We liked the older standards that were not as exclusionary. We think their new weight standards are a bit stringent especially since before there was really no mention of this and Colby clearly states in his book there is a wide range for the breed. The ADBA has not really changed their written standard on height and weight but merely say it should be proportional. Written vs. what is actually happening at shows however may be different.

As far as registering with the ABKC this does not mean he is not a Pit Bull. This merely means he is registered with the ABKC as an Am Bully and the UKC as a Pit Bull. The ABKC does not offer Pit Bull registration so all Pits that are registered with them are lumped in as Am Bullys. We think this is really unfortunate as it is this practice that is causing so much confusion. Kind of similar to what happened when the AKC took in the breed and changed the name to Am Staff. Now 75 years later there is a huge debate. We do understand that many will try and point out the differences between the Pit Bull and Am Bully. Mostly though it is a turf issue between the ABKC and other registries and now it has trickled down to the members arguing unnecessarily. The best thing to do would be if they (ABKC) are going to try and reclassify the breed would be for them to make a clear distinction as to what is the difference. If it is not a mixing of lines adopt the Pit Bull name and not divide the community. If it is a mixing of lines Pit Bull X Am Staff then be clear this is what is going on. Other registries need to stop playing the game as well and stop changing their standards as a floating standard will always create controversy and confusion.

In short if you have a video of your Pit Bull we welcome its submission.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think the website crashed


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

AmericanSuperDog said:


> Being registered with the UKC makes him a Pit Bull. We do know the UKC has been changing their standards, which we do not personally agree with. We liked the older standards that were not as exclusionary. We think their new weight standards are a bit stringent especially since before there was really no mention of this and Colby clearly states in his book there is a wide range for the breed. The ADBA has not really changed their written standard on height and weight but merely say it should be proportional. Written vs. what is actually happening at shows however may be different.
> 
> As far as registering with the ABKC this does not mean he is not a Pit Bull. This merely means he is registered with the ABKC as an Am Bully and the UKC as a Pit Bull. The ABKC does not offer Pit Bull registration so all Pits that are registered with them are lumped in as Am Bullys. We think this is really unfortunate as it is this practice that is causing so much confusion. Kind of similar to what happened when the AKC took in the breed and changed the name to Am Staff. Now 75 years later there is a huge debate. We do understand that many will try and point out the differences between the Pit Bull and Am Bully. Mostly though it is a turf issue between the ABKC and other registries and now it has trickled down to the members arguing unnecessarily. The best thing to do would be if they (ABKC) are going to try and reclassify the breed would be for them to make a clear distinction as to what is the difference. If it is not a mixing of lines adopt the Pit Bull name and not divide the community. If it is a mixing of lines Pit Bull X Am Staff then be clear this is what is going on. Other registries need to stop playing the game as well and stop changing their standards as a floating standard will always create controversy and confusion.
> 
> In short if you have a video of your Pit Bull we welcome its submission.


i will just leave this alone as you have no idea of my dogs pedigree.Id like to also point out i live in canada where there arent any abkc shows so obviously none of the breeders chose to register with the abkc which is only what? 5-6 years old.Good luck to you on your project. :roll:


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

I also live in BC...

there is PLENTY of weight pull and conformation. and may other sports. 

yet I see few bully's attending.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I think the website crashed


I show it as up. Maybe it was a temporary server bug.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> i will just leave this alone as you have no idea of my dogs pedigree.Id like to also point out i live in canada where there arent any abkc shows so obviously none of the breeders chose to register with the abkc which is only what? 5-6 years old.Good luck to you on your project. :roll:


Thanks for the well wishes. You are correct I do not know the pedigrees but I do know the standards and the politics played with them. Basically we are just trying to keep it simple and out of the politics as stated. If the UKC has a dog listed as a Pit Bull this is good enough especially if the dog is able to meet the athletic component, which is really more the focus of the series. Our goal is to pull together the community and not create or take part in divide. I suppose however you are talking about Razors Edge though as this is what the Am Bully and ABKC are predominantly built on. Maybe the ABKC will come to Canada but I know legally Pit Bulls and derivatives can be an issue in many parts so it is hard to say if they would be willing to invest in such an endeavor. We do hope you will still support our efforts as part of the show will be dedicated to education about Breed Specific Legislation to help people understand that such laws are not an effective method of controlling dog bites and that there are better options available.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

Diggit said:


> I also live in BC...
> 
> there is PLENTY of weight pull and conformation. and may other sports.
> 
> yet I see few bully's attending.


Are these UKC/ADBA sanctioned shows or are they IWPA or local club fun shows?


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

AmericanSuperDog said:


> Are these UKC/ADBA sanctioned shows or are they IWPA or local club fun shows?


we have IWPA pulls, APA pulls, adba combined conformation and weight pull we put on the adba combined shows twice a year in the summer. 
these are all sanctioned. 
this doesnt include the fun shows.

I plan to give dock jumping a go this year in washington state, thats just a hop, skip and a jump away.

theres plenty of classes in the larger cities too... agility, OB, ect. just have to look.

plenty of work out there for apbt's just need to invest in the time and money.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

Diggit said:


> we have IWPA pulls, APA pulls, adba combined conformation and weight pull we put on the adba combined shows twice a year in the summer.
> these are all sanctioned.
> this doesnt include the fun shows.
> 
> ...


Yeah hopefully we can greater greater attention for the different organizations that put on the different events. The more Pit owners get involved in a positive way the more the public will come to accept them.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The website keeps crashing just an FYI


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Diggit said:


> I also live in BC...
> 
> there is PLENTY of weight pull and conformation. and may other sports.
> 
> yet I see few bully's attending.


i attended a adba fun show last spring and had a great time.We did his first wp and conformation.However he was the largest dog there by 25 lbs.I have honestly been considering registering in the adba just for that reason.I keep looking for info on the next local show but havent found anything.He could be triple registered LOL I have never looked into iwpa maybee ill check that out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is the HTML for my banner

Let me know if that works, also I am sending emails to the contact us link are you getting them? I uploaded several videos of training are those what your looking for?

I know I can't upload Sch videos at least the protection, but I can post it here


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

your are an awesome dog trainer


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks and I LOVE your videos!!


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> The website keeps crashing just an FYI


I think the host is having a problem. They typically have it right back up in a couple of minutes but we are going to see what they can do about making it more reliable as this should not be going on like it is. Sorry for any inconvenience. We will get this worked out ASAP even if we need to go to another host.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> i attended a adba fun show last spring and had a great time.We did his first wp and conformation.However he was the largest dog there by 25 lbs.I have honestly been considering registering in the adba just for that reason.I keep looking for info on the next local show but havent found anything.He could be triple registered LOL I have never looked into iwpa maybee ill check that out.


IWPA is not a registry but is a weight pull organization open to all breeds. http://www.iwpa.net/. I have never heard anything negative about them and they offer various forms of pulling. In regards to registry shows the ADBA does maintain a calendar on their site of clubs who they are sanctioning shows with. Best of luck. Being registered with multiple registries is a positive as it opens up more possibilities for competition as well as breeding if you will be doing any of that.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

Check it out we have added you to the footer. Once we get things going we will definitely want the Shutzhund work as well. We just want to introduce it in a more controlled fashion so we can build a good base of support and educate people first on the breed so they are not taken off guard and say negative things out of ignorance.



performanceknls said:


> Here is the HTML for my banner
> 
> Let me know if that works, also I am sending emails to the contact us link are you getting them? I uploaded several videos of training are those what your looking for?
> 
> ...


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks and I LOVE your videos!!


thank you! more to come 

im not a very good trainer but bunny does her very best to hustle and delight her humans....

I could only imagine what an experianced trainer like you could do with potential like she has.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dogs who want to please are great to train keep doing what your doing!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> i attended a adba fun show last spring and had a great time.We did his first wp and conformation.However he was the largest dog there by 25 lbs.I have honestly been considering registering in the adba just for that reason.I keep looking for info on the next local show but havent found anything.He could be triple registered LOL I have never looked into iwpa maybee ill check that out.


IWPA runs in calgary alberta. all winter.

im the Vice president of the west coast club. ill be posting the show dates so stay tuned.

our point shows are much larger then the fun shows, we have some nice dagger dogs come up from the states usually. but most of the dogs who attend are 35-50 lbs.

would be nice to see you come out and have some fun.

our point shows are in july and august (adba)

you can e-mail the adba and ask how you can send ur ukc info in to get adba reg. make sure you send that off soon so you will have papers in hand for the point show if you would like to come.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

*IWPA*

Thanks Diggit for the IWPA info. I was aware of their existence but did not have any direct info myself. If they as a whole or the west coast club would like a banner we would be more than happy to give them the exposure. I think it is great that they are out there. My wife was watching the pulls on the American Super Dog site and wants to get our Shih Tzu in a harness. She is 20lbs of neck muscle and would pull anything connected to her if it meant getting to her ball.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

AmericanSuperDog said:


> Thanks Diggit for the IWPA info. I was aware of their existence but did not have any direct info myself. If they as a whole or the west coast club would like a banner we would be more than happy to give them the exposure. I think it is great that they are out there. My wife was watching the pulls on the American Super Dog site and wants to get our Shih Tzu in a harness. She is 20lbs of neck muscle and would pull anything connected to her if it meant getting to her ball.


ok ill ask our president if we have a banner for you 

apa is an all breed org. too.

I have seen boston terriers, and even chihuahua's hooked up to a cart, give the shitzu a try! people would be so happy to see that happen 

cdpits.com makes custom made to fit harnesses.

I have only pulled at one iwpa pull, Im not too much of a fan of the rule " you cannot call your dog unless you are across the finish line"

it confused my dog a little when I released her and I didnt call. 
she won pound for pound over all that weekend.

I encourage everyone and anyone to give weight pulling a try, its a very fun sport.


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

Diggit said:


> ok ill ask our president if we have a banner for you
> 
> apa is an all breed org. too.
> 
> ...


I think being able to be near them helps encourage them to pull more as well. Let us know on the banner.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

These are teh 2 vids I got, I hope they are ok, if not I tried 










ALso here is my red boy, Phoenix doing his first IWPA pull, he pulled 3,376lbs, he was soooo tired when he did this, I had to help him a bit, we had only been training for about 3 months, lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tye make sure you upload them to the site not Gopitbull. In the first post of this thread is the link. You need to become a member and then upload the videos


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks Lisa, I just wanted to make sure they were ok before I did that, lol


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah these are great. The vids of the kids reminds me of some old black and white pics I have seen with a kid being pulled in a wagon. Also keep working on the weight pulling. The more they become accustomed to it the easier it will be.

Make sure to load the vids to the site at www.AmericanSuperDog.com. For copyright, referral and development purposes we can not use them directly from YouTube. If you have any problems or need any help just let us know.



apbtmom76 said:


> lol thanks Lisa, I just wanted to make sure they were ok before I did that, lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol yes I know, I actually teach weight pull classes, it is just not for him, he loves to do this though  Ok I will add these to the site when I get home from work  I understand about not being able to take it from Youtube, just wanted to make sure they were ok quality first  Thanks for your help


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol yes I know, I actually teach weight pull classes, it is just not for him, he loves to do this though  Ok I will add these to the site when I get home from work  I understand about not being able to take it from Youtube, just wanted to make sure they were ok quality first  Thanks for your help [/QUO]
> 
> Some take to it and some don't. I think the setup can be a little overwhelming to some especially if they are skittish. Maybe he would do better on a rail system. I would think a rail system is a little smoother and maybe would have better luck with it. The only issue I see with rail systems is they seem to be a bit narrow and a lot of dogs like to weave back and forth.
> 
> We look forward to your uploads.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol he is well socialized, and has been to many dog shows and events, it just wasn't for him, my pit/lab mix took to it awesomely but his knees went bad so no more, but I am working on it with my little game bred bitch, Phoebe. Thanks I hope everyone likes the vids


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol he is well socialized, and has been to many dog shows and events, it just wasn't for him, my pit/lab mix took to it awesomely but his knees went bad so no more, but I am working on it with my little game bred bitch, Phoebe. Thanks I hope everyone likes the vids


We look forward to the videos and hope you can get Phoebe on vids to us also. Both training and actual event footage is welcomed. Over time as people use the site as a resource the training vids will help them understand the process that goes into preparing for events and encourage them to participate. I think the reason most people do not participate in the sporting activities of shows is they are intimidated due to lack of training or knowledge and this causes them to fear the idea of their Pit failing. We would like people to understand that a performing Pit that does not necessarily do well is not failing it is learning and this itself should be a badge of honor and not something to be ashamed or humiliated from.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will completely agree with what you said


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

What do Pit Bulls and Robert Plant of Led Zeppelin have in common? Demographics. Since we know there are many fans out there of Robert we thought we would share a special gift to those who come visit our new Facebook Group to encourage them to join and keep up with the American Super Dog TV series in development.

For Pit Bull/Am Staff enthusiasts who have not yet uploaded a video we encourage you to do so. Our video upload site is located at http://www.AmericanSuperDog.com. We are looking for sporting and training videos primarily but are also reviewing videos of special talents, funny material and more for potential inclusion in the TV series.

For those that wish to view Robert Plant from front row at his recent concert promotion of his new band and album Band Of Joy please go to the American Super Dog Facebook Group page. In meeting him after the concert I can attest that he is very down to earth and greatly appreciates his fans. If you are a fan of his work we encourage you to attend a concert on his current tour and to buy his album Band Of Joy.

If you have any questions about the American Super Dog TV series please feel free to ask us questions here, on the American Super Dog main site or our Facebook Group page.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ughh ok so I am just an r-tard with puters, but I tried to upload the video directly from my computer and it told me the file format was not right, so now I am not sure what to do.  Some he;lp please


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> ughh ok so I am just an r-tard with puters, but I tried to upload the video directly from my computer and it told me the file format was not right, so now I am not sure what to do.  Some he;lp please


Format is the type of file that is used. If you are using an older camera it may be that it is using a less supported format. When this is the case it is necessary for the format to be converted. Most people do not have conversion software available buts since you were able to get it on YouTube however it will have made a conversion for you to mp4 format, which is compatible. To get a copy of the compatible YouTube video back from YouTube follow these instructions.
1. Login to YouTube
2. Once you log in you will see your user name at the top right, directly beside the logout link.
3. Beside your user name (right side) there is a little down arrow button click it, which will open up a sub menu.
4. Select My Videos
5. Beside the video you want you will see a set of buttons labeled Edit | Insight | and a down arrow.
6. Select the down arrow, which will open a sub menu that has the option Download MP4
7. Select Download MP4 and save it to your computer.

Now you are set as your video is in one of the newest format types, which is able to be uploaded to www.AmericanSuperDog.com. 

Login to your account at American Super Dog and upload the video in MP4 format.

If you still have issue let us know and we will come up with another alternative.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha ok I just typed out a whole thing and read all the wayt hru the directions and erased it, thank you for this info, I will let you know


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok you are m thank you soo much, I will upload them now


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so I did exactly what you said and it still won't let me do it, ughhh whatever, bangs head on keyboard and walks away for a bit


----------



## AmericanSuperDog (Jan 18, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> ok so I did exactly what you said and it still won't let me do it, ughhh whatever, bangs head on keyboard and walks away for a bit


Does it give you any kind of error message? If so let us know what it says. Also if you have them on YouTube let us know where and we will see if there is something there that might key us into any specific issue. Also check their file size. Are they 200MB or less. If not you may need to segment them. If you wish you can also email them to us at [email protected] and I will look at them and see if I see any specific issues. We have all kinds of editing, conversion, etc. software I could play with them on to see if I could get things working on this side.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok I will just e-mail them to you, I suck at puter stuff and it keeps telling me the file name is too long and something else, e-mailing them to you is easier. I do not know what mb size they are, don't even know what oh, wait, megabyte, lol. E-mailing them now. Thanks for all your help


----------

